# Welcome and Congradulations



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Just wanted to welcome MicroBell, and Pancake to the security team. We are glad to have them aboard.

I would like to congradulate greyknight17 to the moderator status. Keep up the good work. I would also like to congradulate jgvernonco to Super Mod status for all his hard work and dedication.

Thank you to all of you. Keep it up.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Awesome gk and jg deserve it immensly.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks DD!

I am posting, however, to congratulate grey and thank him for all of his work with the security team. This appointment to Moderator is a very good thing for TSF.


----------



## ekÆsine (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats MB for making security team!! I'm confident you will crack down on the trouble makers. So what's the going rate for bribes these days? *wink *wink

....oh crap did I say that out loud? :sad:


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

ekÆsine said:


> Congrats MB for making security team!! I'm confident you will crack down on the trouble makers. So what's the going rate for bribes these days? *wink *wink
> 
> ....oh crap did I say that out loud? :sad:



Hahhaha Thanks Bruce. Sorry I missed this post until now. Welcome to the "Otherside" of the Tech forums buddy. Hope you stay!! As for the bride....a % has to go to the Admin ya know....LOL


----------

